# Wasserschale, Ideen gesucht



## Goldfischteich (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Terrassenbrunnen bzw. einer Wasserschale.
Ich habe eine kleine Solar Teichpumpe mit Wasserspiel und würde diese gerne in einer großen Schale, Gefäß o.ä. dekorativ auf der Terrasse bzw. im Garten stehen haben.

Bisher habe ich nur komplette Brunnen gefunden.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wo ich ein entsprechendes Gefäß finde.

Danke.


----------



## stuffi (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserschale, Ideen gesucht*

Hallo, 

ich habe auch mal einen kleinen Terassenbrunnen betrieben. 

ich kann ihn ja mal kurz vorstellen (allerdings habe ich leider kein Foto)

ich habe ein Speisfass genommen. um das Speisfass habe ich etwa mit 10cm Abstand ein Hasendraht gestellt. an den Hasendraht habe ich eine Folie gelegt. Der Zwischenraum (Folie-Fass) mit Erde aufgefüllt und herunterhängende Blumen eingesetzt. 

in die Mitte des Fasses ein Wasserspiel (hast du ja bereits) eingesetzt. drum herum ein paar Wasserpflanzen und fertig war die Sache. 

Wie gesagt leider habe ich keine Bilder. 

Gruß Stuffi


----------



## dream35 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserschale, Ideen gesucht*

Ich denke man könnte auch so machen, dass du nimmst einfach irgend eine passende schale, preparierst es dann mit deinen Pumpe und stellst irgend wo hin ..dann mauerst du drüber aus steinen irgend was, was schön aussieht und fertig ist dein Brunnen. 

Oder wolltest du schon was vorgefertigtes haben?


Mfg


----------



## andreas w. (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserschale, Ideen gesucht*

...schön sind auch die alten verzinkten Waschwannen von Urgroßmutter, sind zwar nicht einfach zu bekommen aber machen für sowas richtig viel her. 
Aufpassen musste nur, wenn die Wanne in der Sonne steht und das Wasser warm wird, dann isses ruckzuck weggetrocknet und die Pumpe verreckt.
Eventuell die Solarpumpe auf ´nen  Pflasterstein stellen, damit sie aus dem Wasser rausguckt, aber ansonsten eine schöne Sache.

Viel Spaß dabei, Andreas.


----------

